# Ornamental Pear tree for blanks



## BackyardSmokin (Dec 26, 2015)

I have an ornamental pear tree that is going to be pulled out of my front yard.  Has anyone worked with this wood?  Can I turn it while it is still green or do I need to let it dry out first?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 26, 2015)

Bradford pear turns well green and gets very hard as it cures. Its a bit bland looking for pen blanks but makes some great looking bowls.


----------



## low_48 (Dec 26, 2015)

Depends what you want to turn. Fruitwood cracks very easily when fresh cut.


----------

